# my daily driver



## silver_sentra (Dec 5, 2006)

interior pics









old pic









CF hood










mine a and a friends B14 w SR16VE


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Hot!! Not too "riced". looks clean. PM me some of your specs.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

How bout some engine shots man.


----------



## silver_sentra (Dec 5, 2006)

heres the engine








JDM SR20DET from a U13
still pretty stock right now,other than the HKS BOV,3"exhaust,2.5"aluminum pippings,SAFC2,S-ITC, im still lookin for a turbo upgrade, one thats not too big.. 

heres my friends engine, the B14 next to me








JDM SR16VE he got it brand new from the factory..


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

awsome dude. what kinda body kit is that? where did you get it?


----------



## silver_sentra (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks...
the bumper & grille is an OEM 1.6L GT-S model B14
the skirts are also an OEM 1.6L Super Touring B14


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Sweet rides


----------

